# ATLAS 618 METAL LATHE TOOLING - Portland OR



## Nogoingback (Jun 15, 2019)

ATLAS 618 METAL LATHE TOOLING
					

NOS Tooling for Atlas 618 metal lathe 1. milling attachment M6-501 2. Steady Rest 1M6-326 3. Atlas 4 Jaw Chuck M6-844B 4. Milling Cutter Holder M6-945 These are like new ( NOS ) Leave you contact...



					portland.craigslist.org


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jun 15, 2019)

Not a bad price for someone looking for all of those pieces.


----------

